# Programm aus S5 sichern



## rainmen (16 November 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Ladegerät das mit einer S5 Cpu 103 gesteuert wird. Leider funktioniert das Teil nicht richtig. Nun habe ich im Handbuch gelesen das man das Programm auf ein EEPROM sichern kann, ich weiß nicht ob auf dem Eprom etwas drauf ist. Welches EEPROM kann ich nehmen ? Als Eprom ist ein 2764 drinn. Ich wollte anschließend urlöschen und dann das Programm sofern vorhanden neu laden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## peter(R) (16 November 2008)

Achtung erst die aktuellen Werte der Datenbausteine auslesen.
Die stehen NICHT im EPROM.

peter(R)

Nachtrag:   Welches Speicherodul ist denn eingebaut???  zB. 6ES5 375-0LA41 = 32k  Da kann man dann die gleiche Größe als EEPROM nehmen.


----------



## rainmen (16 November 2008)

OK,
erwischt. Meine SPS zeit liegt 20 Jahre zurück und das war keine Siemens. Fakt ist ich habe keinerlei Gerätschaften zum Programmieren für die Anlage. Wie lese ich die Datenbausteine aus ?

Andreas

Nachtrag:Eingebaut ist 6ES5 375-0LA15


----------



## peter(R) (16 November 2008)

Schwierig !!! Was man zum Programmieren benötigt braucht man auch zum auslesen.

peter(R)

Nachtrag:  Man muss ja auch noch das Programm auslesen !!!


----------



## peter(R) (16 November 2008)

Das einfachste und sicherste wäre wohl das Programm auf der CPU auszulesen (es ist durchaus möglich, daß das Programm im Arbeitsspeicher nicht genau dem Prrogramm auf dem EPROM entspricht. 
Damals hat sich der Arbeitsspeicher das Programm vom EPROM nur geholt, wenn im Arbeitsspeicher KEIN Programm war. Und es gab da einige Künstler, die haben online im Arbeitsspeicher änderungen durchgeführt und den EPROM nicht geändert. Solange man das Programm im Arbeitsspeicher hat war alles ok. Hat man urgelöscht und wieder eingeschaltet wurde dann vom EPROM ein alter Stand runtergeladen.
Also aufpassen !!!

peter(R)


----------



## rainmen (16 November 2008)

und was braucht man dafür als minimal lösung ?
Andreas


----------



## peter(R) (16 November 2008)

Jemanden der das Programm und das Programmierkabel hat.

Spass beiseite. Programm, Programmierkabel.

Als Programm täte es evtl. eine Demo Version z.B. S5-W
Das Programmierkabel kostet aber etwas.

Wenn das Gerät nicht ständig gebraucht wird könnte man evtl. auch die CPU mit EPROM ausbauen ( ist da eigentlich ne Batterie drin ? ) und jemand schicken der das macht. Ist eigentlich nur ein Job für ne Stunde oder so.

peter(R)


----------



## rainmen (16 November 2008)

Also Programmierkabel kaufen ist nicht das Problem die gibts ja in der Bucht. Hst Du nen Tipp für das Programm ? Mit den meisten die ich gefunden habe ist keine Anbiindung an die s5 möglich ?


----------



## peter(R) (16 November 2008)

Ich nutze seit Jahren

http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Downloads_Demos.htm 
S5 für Windows 
zusammen mit dem Programmierkabel

http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Produktauswahl_Hardware_S5.htm
IBH USB S5 Adapter

eigentlich muss man immer das Programmierkabel auch vom Hersteller der Software nahmen. Sonst gehts nicht.

peter(R)


----------



## rainmen (16 November 2008)

Ok ich denke ich werde versuchen jemand  zu finden am besten in oder um HH der mir helfen kann.
Andreas


----------



## peter(R) (16 November 2008)

Ist mit Sicherheit die beste Lösung

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand hier im Forum !?

peter(R)


----------



## sue port (17 November 2008)

hola rainmen,

selbst ist der mann, nennst dich ja auch rain"men" 
also ich würde dir empfehlen, du besorgst dir das preisgünstige 
usb kabel auf tty.
http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/53/77/lang,de/
dann richtest du dir mit der sw eine virtuellen com-port ein.
und zum sichern holst du dir:
http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/50/74/lang,de/
:TOOL:
bei dem stellst du dann nur noch den gewählten com-port ein und
ab geht die luzi, nutze das zeug selbst seit jahren, top sach!

also sei ein "men" 

gr33tinx


sue


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

hallo sue port,
danke für den tip, aber für ne einmalige Aktion sind knapp 600 .- zuviel.

Andreas


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

rainmen schrieb:


> hallo sue port,
> danke für den tip, aber für ne einmalige Aktion sind knapp 600 .- zuviel.
> 
> Andreas



der programmierer der dir das macht, ist mit anfahrt und übernachtung auch nicht viel billiger


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

@ vierlagig : Es geht hier rein ums Hobby.Wenn ich das Teil nicht zu laufen bringe währe das zwar ärgerlich aber dann nicht zu ändern.

Andreas


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

wie kommst du eigentlich auf 600€ ... ACCON-PG kann meines wissens in der demo bereits sichern ... 

wohin willst du das hobby treiben? automatisierungstechnik ist nicht unbedingt eines der günstigsten hobbys, dafür aber ein sehr interessantes


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

Also ich möchte Automatisierungstechnik nicht auch noch als Hobby betreiben denn. Es geht lediglich darum ein Ladegerät das über eine S5 gesteuert wird wieder richtig zum laufen zu bringen mehr nicht.

Andreas


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Hallo,
hast du ne SER. Schnittstelle am Rechner ? wenn ja gibts kabel für ca. 30€ in der Bucht. Ansonsten noch nes USB/SER wandler für 30€ .Mit ner Demoversion der oben genannten Hersteller sollte zumindest ein Programmabzug drin sein. Vielleicht findet sich auch ein netter Forumsteilnehmer, der sich das Prog mal mit anschaut, wen du den Fehler gut beschreibst  .
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

Hallo, SER Schnittstelle vorhanden. Die Kabel in der Bucht habe ich gesehen. Brauche ich ein aktives oder ein passives ? Auf so einen netten hier hoffe ich wenn ich das Programm erstmal komplett raus habe.

Andreas


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

bevor du den fehler im programm suchst, solltest du vielleicht erstmal analysieren, ob der fehler wirklich vom ablauf kommt ... 

worin äußert sich denn das nicht funktionieren des ladegerätes? wie kann ich mir so ein S5 gesteuertes ladegerät überhaupt vorstellen? hast du schaltpläne verfügbar? ... mich würd mal ein bild von der kiste interessieren


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

Schaltpläne Anleitung sind vorhanden,kann ich scannen. Fotos kann ich machen Fehlerbeschreibung ist in arbeit. Wohin dann damit ?


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

in die anhänge ... findest du unten.

also eine frage vorweg: warum glaubst du, der fehler steckt im programm?


----------



## derwestermann (17 November 2008)

Also von wegen Programmierkabel, so was habe ich mir mal selbst gebaut. Kostet: Eine geschirmte, dreiadrige Leitung, einen Transistor, einen Widerstand, einen 15-polige Sub-D-Stecker, eine 9-polige Sub-D-Buchse, die entsprechenden Gehäuse und einen Lötkolben.

Den Schaltplan muß ich zu Hause mal suchen.

Ich schließe mich 4L an, wenn das Gerät bisher tadellos funktionierte, wird der Fehler nicht im Programm zu suchen sein, vielleicht aber nur mit dem S5-Programm.


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich 4L an, wenn das Gerät bisher tadellos funktionierte, wird der Fehler nicht im Programm zu suchen sein, vielleicht aber nur mit dem S5-Programm.



danke für das zur seite springen 

nur das "nur" sollte noch bewiesen werden ... mit dem programm wäre es vielleicht einfacher, ja, aber wenn die beschreibung eindeutig definiert, wie was zu funktionieren hat, könnte man das defekte bauteil auch so finden ... fehlersuche braucht eigentlich kein PG, es machts eben nur einfacher und schneller...


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Hallo,
hab jetzt das erstbeste genommen, welches ich gefunden habe( soll keine Werbung sein es gibt viele verschidene Anbieter).
http://cgi.ebay.de/SPS-AG-PC-RS-232...14&_trkparms=72:1230|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Na dann los mit Funktionsbeschreibung,Fehlerbeschreibung, Schaltplänen und irgendwann dem Programm.
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

So hier vorab mal die Fotos Teil 1. Schaltpläne und Unterlagen die ich bekommen habe folgen.


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

Bilder Teil 2


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

und noch eins Wer möchte den send ich gerne die Fotos in original Größe sind dann ca. 20MB


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

alter, wie geil ist das denn :shock:


----------



## marcengbarth (17 November 2008)

Nicht schlecht! :shock:  Wo bekommt man denn sowas?


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

in der bucht


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

:icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: Alle Achtung! Soetwas sieht man nicht oft.
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

Das dachte ich mir auch, und da ich son kleiner Technikfreak bin habe ich es gekauft. Bis auf die SPS ist der Rest im Gerät kein Problem. Werde eine Problem-, Fehlerbeschreibung mit den Unterlagen einstellen.


----------



## sue port (17 November 2008)

aber hola'

dat is ja mal n ding!
schick dir mal n link für die sw zum testen:
http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/accon-pg262.zip
bin mal gespannt!
hab dir die pin belegung des accon com kabels angehängt
check it out!

gr33tinx

Sue


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

! und der Wandler von TTY auf RS232?
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

Habe gerade das geschossen.

Ebay 160299104179


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Gut.........
wie legal die S5 Kopie auf den Rechner ist, und ob eine Authorisierung dabei ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ansonsten brauchst du auch noch das mit angebotene Kabel.
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

Kabel werde ich mit kaufen.was hat es mit der Authorisierung auf sich ?


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Die Authorisierung ist ein Softwareschutz von Siemens, ohne die die Programiersoftware nicht läuft.
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

na dann hoffe ich mal das die läuft. werde mal nachfragen.


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Zur Not hast du dann das Kabel und ne Demoversion oben aus der Werbung;-)
Thomas


----------



## edison (17 November 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann lief diese Version noch ohne Autorisierung.
Geiles Ladegerät willichauch 
Was kann man damit alles laden?


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

Laden kann man Akkus für den Modellbau : Sender- Empfänger- Starterakkus sowie Fahrakkus 6 und 12 Volt. Und das 4 Mal


----------



## derwestermann (17 November 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann lief diese Version noch ohne Autorisierung.
> Geiles Ladegerät willichauch
> Was kann man damit alles laden?


 
Da würde ich mir lieber was mit ICS7000 zusammenbraten. Das ist ein Ladeprozessor, der wahrscheinlich das selbe macht, wie dieses Getüm, welches mich irgendwie an einen Eniac erinnert, neben dem ich mit einem Taschenrechner stehe....

Kostet 'nen Hunderter: http://www.elv.de/ALC-7000-Expert-m...tbausatz/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_7266

...wenn man's selbst zusammenbrät...


----------



## edison (17 November 2008)

> ...dieses Getüm, welches mich irgendwie an einen Eniac erinnert...


lol, das ist ja das coole an dem Teil 
Ein ALC 7000 und ein ALC 8500 hab ich schon - die machen nicht halb soviel her


----------



## rainmen (17 November 2008)

edison hats getroffen. ich hab 2 ALC 8500 und einige andere. Aber das Teil ist einfach genial und genau deshalb hab ichs gekauft. mal sehen ob ichs mit der hilfe hier wieder zum laufen bringe. Wenns jemand nachbauen will kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## forendiva (17 November 2008)

Für mich ist der Fall klar. C4 auslöten, neuen einbauen und fertig. Schade um den Speicherplatz!


----------



## rainmen (18 November 2008)

OH wie kommst Du drauf kennst Du das Gerät hast Du die Schaltpläne ????????

Nachtrag :C4 gemessen 9860 µF


----------



## thomass5 (18 November 2008)

Ich denke, so ohne Fehlerbeschreibung ist es ein Tip aus Erfahrung von Ihm mit Netzteilen. ... . Die Elkos können schon nach ein paar Jahren kaputtgehen. Der genannte ist halt groß auf einem der Photos zu sehen.
Thomas


----------



## sue port (18 November 2008)

moin, moin,

hier :
http://www.horter.de/doku/v24-tty_beschreibung.pdf
hast du alles, wasse zum löten brauchst :razz:

gr33tinx


sue


----------



## rainmen (18 November 2008)

So hier schonmal die Doku und Pläne. Grobe Fehlerbeschreibung: Es fließt kein Strom Egal ob laden Entladen Hand oder Automatik.Spannung an den Ausgängen vorhanden.


----------



## rainmen (19 November 2008)

So habe heute mal die Leitungen geprüft und von der Diode bis zur Ausgangsbuchse gemesssen: Alles OK Die am Poti eingestellte Spannung (laden) ist bis zur Ausgangsbuchse verfolgbar.Umgekehrt beim entladen auch. Die Spannung die ander Buchse anliegt ist bis zum L200 verfolgbar.

An C4 liegt es nicht hat 9860µF. Habe zur Kontrolle einen neuen rangehängt keine Änderung.

Warte jetzt auf den Rechner damit ich das Prog. aus lesen kann und hier mal posten. Unabhängig davon sollte das Teil auf Manuell aber laufen.

Werde morgen mal die Analogbaugruppe abtrennen mal sehen obs was bringt vielleicht ist die ja defekt.


----------



## rainmen (21 November 2008)

So nun gehts weiter :Rechner da Programm läuft Verbindung mit S5 steht. Jetzt bräuchte ich nen Crash-Kurs wie ich das Programm aus der S5 und die Daten aus dem Eprom  raus bekomme und auf Disk speichere um sie dann hier zu posten.
Die Stromprobleme haben sich weitgehend gelöst : Kontaktproblem am Strompoti.


----------



## sue port (21 November 2008)

hola rainmen,

wie schon mal gesagt mit der DEMO von:TOOL:
accon-PG hier der link:

http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/accon-pg262.zip

dann dürfte deinem projekt nix mehr im wege stehen,
also attacke,

schönes we


sue


----------



## rainmen (21 November 2008)

hallo sue port,
wie auch schonmal gesagt ich habe von S5 keine Ahnung. Wärst Du, oder jemand anderes, so nett und erklärst mir die Schritte in dem Programm oder in Step 5.

Andreas


----------



## thomass5 (21 November 2008)

Step5 jetzt aus dem Kopf
Wenn Du online bist
Bausteine Übertragen AG-Programmdatei Programmdatei angeben bei Bausteinauswahl  ein B angeben für alle Bausteine und dann auf Übertragen gehen
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (22 November 2008)

@sue port und andere : Ich habe mich in accon soweit durchgefummelt das ich die CPU ausgelesen habe. Jetzt wollte ich in "Datei" drucken. Drucker ausgewählt ,drucken in Datei gewählt alles immer mit OK bestatigt. Baustein markiert drucken angeklickt nochmal beim Fenster OK soll gedruckt haben nur finde ich keine Datei auf dem Rechner.

Andreas


----------



## rainmen (22 November 2008)

So nun habe ich es geschafft, hoffe ich wenigstens. Allerdings nicht mit Accon sondern mit Step5. Ich habe mal alles gezogen was ich gefunden habe. Siehe Anhang. Bei der kleinsten Datei mußte ich die Endung ändern. Eigentlich .S5D
Währe nett wenn hier jetzt jemand Licht in mein Dunkel bringen könnte.

Andreas


----------



## thomass5 (22 November 2008)

Ich schau mir das Programm bei Gelegenheit(Nachtschicht) an, und werde mal ein paar Komentare reinschreiben. Grob sieht der Ablauf so aus: OB1 verzweigt beim 1. Durchlauf in PB1 und FB65 für irgendwelche Initialisierungen. Diese werden dann immer übersprungen wegen M0.2/M0.3. Bei jedem Durchlauf wird dann wenn die beiden Merker in pb1/fb65 gesetzt wurden in den FB0 gesprungen und von dort weiter in die einzelnen Funktionsgruppen(FB-Namen).
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (22 November 2008)

Das war ausländisch für Anfänger Mit anderen Worten ich habe NIX verstanden Kannst Du sagen ob ich alles erwischt habe ? Werde nochmal versuchen das Eprom auszulesen.

Andreas


----------



## thomass5 (22 November 2008)

du hast in der *.s5d Datei alles erwischt was in der CPU läuft. Im Eprom sollte nichts anderes sein. So einfach auslesen ist nicht mit Deinen Mitteln. Die einzigen Unterschiede werden in den Datenbausteinen sein, wo die CPU andere Aktualwerte haben wird.
Also ist jetzt ersteinmal ein S5-Kurs angesagt . Gute Handbücher gibts bei Siemens. Hier eine kleine Auswahl:

https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csFetch&nodeid=1091428&forcedownload=true

https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csFetch&nodeid=1091979&forcedownload=true

https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csFetch&nodeid=1169970&forcedownload=true

OB1 : Baustein, welcher zyklisch von der SPS durchlaufen wird und seriell abgearbeitet wird.

Aus diesem Baustein werden werden die anderen "Unterprogramme" Bausteine aufgerufen.
hier in Abhängigkeit der Merker M0.2/M0.3 mit dem bedingten Sprung SPB aufgerufen.

...

Thomas


----------



## rainmen (24 November 2008)

Kann ich das laufende Programm, die derzeitablaufenden Schritte beobachten mit Step5 ? Ich habe eine Akku angeschlossen und mit Programm 4 wird er geladen.


----------



## thomass5 (24 November 2008)

klar kannst du online die CPU beobachten. Status Baustein z.B.
Thomas


----------



## rainmen (25 November 2008)

Nachtrag zu den Schaltplänen: Bei der MC11 Baugruppe sind bei den Eingängen, in Reihe, 10K Potis als Vorwiderstand geschaltet. Sind aber nicht eingezeichnet.

Andreas


----------

